# mp3 schneiden???

## lorschy

hy sagt mal gibts nen proggy mit dem man eine mp3 bearbeiten kann?

also was ich will is einfach eine kleine sequenz so ca 1 minute oder so aus einer mp3 rausschneiden die halt 5 minuten geht.

wenns sowas nicht gibt, hat jmd ne idee wie ich die mp3 zu ner wave mache und mit was ich ich es dann schneiden koennte???

----------

## Mr.Big

Kannst du zB. mit audacity machen.

```
emerge audacity
```

Hättest Du aber unter Google schneller rausbekommen als du hier die Frage eingestellt hast  :Wink: 

----------

## plasmagunman

 *lorschy wrote:*   

> hy sagt mal gibts nen proggy mit dem man eine mp3 bearbeiten kann?
> 
> also was ich will is einfach eine kleine sequenz so ca 1 minute oder so aus einer mp3 rausschneiden die halt 5 minuten geht.

 

"audacity" ist vielleicht ein bisschen zu viel fuer deinen zweck, aber es geht.

 *Quote:*   

> wenns sowas nicht gibt, hat jmd ne idee wie ich die mp3 zu ner wave mache und mit was ich ich es dann schneiden koennte???

 

mpg123 -w outfile.wav infile.mp3

----------

## Luigi

zum (aus)schneiden nehm ich immer mp3splt (Konsole)

Gruß

Luigi

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi!

Kann Audacity MP3 schneiden oder nur Wave nach umwandeln schneiden? 

Mittlerweile ist doch bekannt, das man MP3 framegenau schneiden kann, warum soll man dann mp3->wav-mp3 wandeln, nur um zu schneiden?

Gibt es so ein Programm für Linux?

Ciao

----------

## amne

Audacity kann nur mp3 -> wav -> schneiden -> mp3.

Mpcut kann direkt mit mp3s umgehen.

----------

## Louisdor

Hi !

 *amne wrote:*   

> Mpcut kann direkt mit mp3s umgehen.

 

Gibt es denn für Mpcut auch schon ebuilds für Gentoo?

Ich habe mit "emerge search mpcut" leider nichts gefunden.

----------

## amne

Meines Wissens nach nicht. Ich habe es selber mal kurz getestet und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist es möglich, das Teil mit "./configure && make" zu bauen und ohne "make install" direkt aus dem Verzeichnis wo mans gebaut hat zu starten. So bleibt zumindest das System unverändert. Und vielleicht findet sich ja noch wer, der einen ebuild schreibt.

----------

